# floor clause



## calpe (May 31, 2017)

Anybody successfully get refund from bank regarding mortgage floor clause without using any of the no win no fee lawyers.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

calpe said:


> Anybody successfully get refund from bank regarding mortgage floor clause without using any of the no win no fee lawyers.


There have been other, recent threads on this. Best to do a quick search to see if this has already been answered.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

calpe said:


> Anybody successfully get refund from bank regarding mortgage floor clause without using any of the no win no fee lawyers.


Here's a recent thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/1212401-mortgage-expenses-can-now-reclaimed.html


:welcome:


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> Here's a recent thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/1212401-mortgage-expenses-can-now-reclaimed.html
> 
> 
> :welcome:


This is not the same topic. You cannot mix the rebate of interest claims due to "floor clauses" with the claims for constitution and tax expenses. The case law is totally diferent.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> This is not the same topic. You cannot mix the rebate of interest claims due to "floor clauses" with the claims for constitution and tax expenses. The case law is totally diferent.


note to self - read threads properly!

I thought the clausula suelo had also been discussed on that thread. My memory is clearly not what it was.

I can't actually find any recent threads in that case - maybe snikpoh can


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Unfortunately not. 

Like you I thought of that one because the floor clause was mentioned and there were relevant links.


----------



## calpe (May 31, 2017)

snikpoh said:


> There have been other, recent threads on this. Best to do a quick search to see if this has already been answered.


Is there a floor clause calculator in English...Spanish is not what it should be


----------



## Felixangel (Dec 18, 2018)

*Floor clause calculator in English*

Here is a link to a floor clause calculator in English:

kalkureka.com/floor-clause-calculator/


----------

